# Budgies and a love bird?



## Evaldas (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi 
I have two budgies (a male and a female) and I would also like to buy one lovebird. Obviously I'm not considering housing them in one cage, but I was wondering how would they act together if let out to fly in one room? And would I be able to tame the lovebird or would it be too distracted by the budgies? They would be living in the same room.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Not usually a great idea. It's not true in all cases, but lovebirds are usually very territorial and can get very aggressive with other birds. They are also known to bite toes off  I wouldn't risk it unless you plan on always giving the budgies and lovebird separate out of cage time, and when the budgies are out put a cover over the lovebird cage so it can't get to their feet!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have both budgies and lovebirds.

If you get a lovebird -- just get one and make sure you get a hand-fed baby so it will bond with you. You'll need to quarantine the lovebird in a separate room for at least 4-6 weeks before putting it's cage in the same room with the budgies' cage. Budgies mask illnesses and many are airborne.

If, after quarantine you choose to put the lovebird's cage in the same room as the budgies' cage, you can NOT let your budgies land on the lovebirds's cage. Jill is correct, lovebirds will immediately go for the budgies' toes and you will need to be very diligent about keeping the budgies and lovebird apart -- a lovebird could seriously injure or kill a budgie very quickly.*


----------



## Dries (Mar 26, 2010)

I also have budgies and lovebirds. They can be kept in the same aviary without any problems. I kept my non-breeding male budgies in the same aviary as my lovebirds - the lovebirds are breeding - and no toes are missing. Sure when a budgie sits on top of a small cage with a lovebird inside there's going to be trouble, but also the other way round.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lovebirds are often known to be territorial and aggressive.

In general, it is not advisable to house two species in the same aviary and is not something I would recommend to any Talk Budgies Member. *


----------

